
What does Nvidia buying ARM mean for Raspberry Pi? - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/what-does-nvidia-buying-arm-mean-raspberry-pi
======
geerlingguy
tl;dr: Arm has lineage back to Acorn computers, which built the processors for
the BBC Micro, an inspiration for the Raspberry Pi. It's a little sad to have
seen this plucky British tech company get gobbled up by another US tech
conglomerate, kind of like Mini getting eaten by BMW.

Nvidia wants to up its AI and ML game, and mixing Nvidia and ARM gives Nvidia
tech buzzword superiority (just read through the Press Release).

In the short term, nothing major changes (licenses stay intact, Arm Holdings
HQ remains in Cambridge), but in the long term, maybe this creates new
opportunities for RISC-V and/or the Open POWER chip architecture.

